# FTP zu SFTP



## Teek (2. August 2004)

Hi!

Wenn ich mit FTP Daten hochladen will, brauche ich ein FTP Programm. Welches Programm brauche ich aber für SFTP?

Momentan benutze ich für normale FTP Daten SmartFTP.

Gibt es außer der Sicherheit noch großere Unterschiede zwischen FTP und SFTP?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Teek


----------



## hulmel (2. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Teek _
> Welches Programm brauche ich aber für SFTP?


Zum Beispiel: WinSCP.


----------



## Teek (2. August 2004)

Gibt es sonst noch Unterschiede?

MfG


----------



## hulmel (2. August 2004)

Worauf willst Du hinaus? Useability?
Sorry für die Frage. Meine Glaskugel zeigt "Out of Order".


----------



## Teek (2. August 2004)

hi!

ich benutze nun SFTP. mit dem oben genannten tool muss man aber seine einstellungen speichern (passwort uns so).

Ist das ein sicherheitsrisiko, wenn die Daten im Programm gespeichert sind (bei SFTP)P

MfG

Teek


----------



## hulmel (3. August 2004)

Nunja, es ist immer ein Sicherheitsrisiko, wenn Passwörter gespeichert werden.
Da WinSCP die Passwörter verschlüsselt speichert, ist dieses Risiko vertretbar.
Kannst ja mal unter: "[HKEY_CURRENT_USER]/Software/Martin Prikryl/WinSCP 2/sessions" nachsehen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Teek _
> *Welches Programm brauche ich aber für SFTP?
> Momentan benutze ich für normale FTP Daten SmartFTP.
> *


SmartFTP ist SFTP-fähig.


----------

